# Would you be a moderator?



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Since moderation is the hot topic right now, if you were offered the chance to be a moderator would you take the job?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been offered a few times over the years but who in their right mind woukd take on a role where you're disliked no matter what decisions you make and you don't even get paid for it? Thankfully some do take it on and for those people I tip my hat.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been banned before and the mods hate me so I don't even have a choice lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. It's a totally thankless task.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Hell no you're all erected dicks to them for all the wrong reasons lol.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

If I was a mod would I have the power to remove the facebook button?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Probably ...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

McFly said:


> Since moderation is the hot topic right now, if you were offered the chance to be a moderator would you take the job?


 No. I think a moderator needs to be respected and needs to be respectable. There can't be all this animosity and stuff. I didn't come onto this forum wanting to rule the place. I'm not a good mediator. I'm not good at keeping cool and being even and fair. I do know what a mod should be but I'm definitely not that.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. I think a moderator needs to be respected and needs to be respectable. There can't be all this animosity and stuff. I didn't come onto this forum wanting to rule the place. I'm not a good mediator. I'm not good at keeping cool and being even and fair. I do know what a mod should be but I'm definitely not that.


This guy gets it.
This place doesn't need a moderator. This is like group therapy.
This place needs a* therapist* to mediate.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

No way. You can do no right.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hells no.

Being that I have been banned before, it's unlikely I would ever be seen as a candidate but that is really beside the point. I have no interest in it.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not here often enough and not familiar with the site as much as I would like to be. If they have sub forum moderators I might be more inclined to accept something like that.

The forum I frequent the most has sub forum moderators and I wouldn't mind that, I have been there for 5 years now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DiscardYourFear said:


> This guy gets it.
> This place doesn't need a moderator. This is like group therapy.
> This place needs a* therapist* to mediate.


 Well, I appreciate that but the fact is that moderators are just fine. We just don't have enough of them. We have more than enough armchair therapists.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> I've been offered a few times over the years but who in their right mind woukd take on a role where you're disliked no matter what decisions you make and you don't even get paid for it? Thankfully some do take it on and for those people I tip my hat.


Even if they dislike you...you're the one with the power. You don't have to answer to them.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Probably not. I'd be flattered if I was offered the job though.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

More mods would help, and the rules on closing threads for spam should be relaxed, especially if it's just harmless banter. I can see why that would make people mad. I wouldn't do it due to the negative reputation and no benefits.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> If I was a mod would I have the power to remove the facebook button?


Mark Zuckerberg dislikes this post


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I appreciate that but the fact is that moderators are just fine. We just don't have enough of them. We have more than enough armchair therapists.


Just to clarify, I said a therapist, not an armchair therapist.
I meant someone that actually knows what they are doing.

I personally have no problems with the moderators, but there really does not seem to be much support going on here. I see much more arguing and criticism.

It's not like that's unique to this site, though, so whatever.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, only to view what others can't. **** everyone with hidden pages.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Maybe they could have some kind of voting system to do most of the moderator stuff. And a reputation system that would weight votes depending on your reputation. And also a reputation system, maybe people could give you points for generally not being a jerk. But it would be hidden from everyone so no one would know and it wouldn't become a contest it would just affect your voting. Then you could kind of automate some of the moderation.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not worried about the rebellion, but I just can't believe I'd do a good job.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DiscardYourFear said:


> Just to clarify, I said a therapist, not an armchair therapist.
> I meant someone that actually knows what they are doing.


 I know. Frankly, if you really think you need a therapist that badly, an internet forum is the wrong place to be. A moderator is simply someone who enforces rules. Not a therapist. This place used to be more orderly. Some of us didn't like it when the rules were really strict but I guess now we see why it was necessary.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

if i was mod i would introduce a lot of new rules. 


1. after a member has already been banned once, from then on, they would be charged money for all the moderation action their posts required. any time some belligerent idiot was obviously sitting fuming at their keyboard and trying to take their butthurt out on the site, a mod would start a clock, taking note of how much time they had to spend following this brat around, tidying up after them. they would be charged $20 for every post of theirs that had to be deleted/edited, $20 for every insult they made, and for every thread of theirs that had to be deleted, 69 Dogecoin. There would also be a charge, per minute, for all the time the mod had to be on duty during their strop. 

further, however long the idiot had to be watched by a mod, that same period of time would have to spent in community service before they were allowed to post again. and by community service i mean, rubbing oil into my chest, and also brushing my closed eyes and cheeks gently with the backs of their fingers, while whipsering encouraging phrases like "your skin looks so young today", and "i swear that your skin glows faintly, like the moon shining through honey on an enchanted moor" 

no exceptions. 

it is completely intolerable and untenable that people can act like complete and utter dillwads on here WITHOUT ANY REAL WORLD CONSEQUENCES. that is why there MUST be financial sanctions but there must also be Penance Massage. 


2. in addition to the above there would be a lot more bans. if someone seems to be getting in a pissy mood, they will recieve a message saying that for their own good they may not post for the next hour. thats it - a one hour ban, effectively a time out. go have a couple of **** and a sandwich and then come back and face what an idiot you were being

3. a lot more rules would include the phrase "AT THE MODS DISCRETION". 

4. more banned topics. if people want to discuss certain topics then they can PAY UP FRONT for the inevitable time these topics are going to COST the moderators. why the hell would anyone sit and rake through mentally ill garbage for nothing? so yeah, you wanna talk about your pet peeve AGAIN, well thats fine because i want some winter sun and i could use the money

5. all of the aforementioned punishments can be swapped by the perpetrator for a random punishment of the mods choosing, on a one-for-one basis. by this i mean, most infarctions will involve multiple punishment components, like the fee for mod time, fee per insult etc, fee for locked thread etc. you cant swap the lot for a random punishment. it allows the criminal user some leeway if they are short on cash or if they have a bout of eczema which would stop them from fondling me. random punishments might be that they will have to bear a stigmatizing title, avatar, or signature for a month, such as - 

"i insulted *username here* 5 times in an hour on *date here*, which is utterly disgusting and completely unacceptable. my lack of self control is abhorrent, i am deeply ashamed, and deserve to be." 

i might also prescribe that their avatar for the next month be a picture of a big dick or perhaps a tampon, you get the picture

6. there would generally be an emphasis on minimising INTRUSION ON MODERATORS TIME, because frankly i cant be bothered with everyones BS. any moderator found to be spending their time sifting through threads taking out the offensive bits and changing it all will be thrown to The Almighty Sarlacc. time intrusion would be minimised with firm use of bans, dick avatars, and really degrading signatures

7. im not getting paid enough for any more rules, just be glad you got this much for free. 


post-script: you dont deserve to live in the utopian age i would cultivate anyway.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Only if I can kick other moderators.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> if i was mod i would introduce a lot of new rules.


 Mods don't make the rules though. At least I don't think they do. I'm pretty sure the admins are the ones who make all the final decisions about rules. The mods just enforce them if I have that right.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Mods don't make the rules though. At least I don't think they do. *I'm pretty sure the admins are the ones who make all the final decisions about rules.* The mods just enforce them if I have that right.


and how do you suppose they would stop me from making new rules?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd be constantly paranoid about what constitutes a rule break, and if I'm doing the job right. 

Not to mention people's general perception of you is terrible. I'd turn it down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I couldn't handle the extra responsibility.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Been there, done that (not on this forum). I don't really want to be the person who enforces the rules. The forum I did agree to mod a section of did not really have many social/troll issues or opportunities for rule violation. It was more making sure information was accurate, it got to the people who needed it, and the few debatable sources of information didn't get excessive.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I haven't been a moderator of a forum, but I was on a minecraft server a few years ago. The same general principles applied, some users seemed to have it out for me. Like cursing, was against the rules. Some guy cussed me out for basically playing the game how you're supposed to and I had to ban him for a couple hours. Then he and his little pals held some childish resentment towards me for the longest time because they couldn't follow the rules.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes I shall take full control over the enforcement of SAS. As soon as I am elected I will start by establishing junior enforcement officers to regulate activities that can take place on SAS! I will also establish the "Special Anxiety SWAT" Team to provide assistance to junior enforcement officers in the case of a rebellion or thread hostage situation. All hail your new dictator and supreme ruler of the forums! GhostlyWolf Forum Moderator 2016


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was asked in 2013 and turned it down, now I couldn't be even if I wanted to due to all the infractions and the reason for most of those infractions - too many people here piss me off. I mostly avoid the frustration section as well.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Mods don't make the rules though. At least I don't think they do. I'm pretty sure the admins are the ones who make all the final decisions about rules. The mods just enforce them if I have that right.


Pretty much, yeah...but I do moderating duties as well. We look at feedback from the community if we feel a rule needs to be added or modified, then the staff discusses the issue to reach a final decision. All staff members give their input but the administrator still has the final ruling. I try to keep guideline changes to an absolute minimum so we're not confusing members with constant rule changes but if we feel its something that needs to be addressed we work together on it until we reach a compromise.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a mod on another forum, but for this place ..........


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No. People are ungrateful towards mods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

McFly said:


> ...if you were offered the chance to be a moderator...


:lol

*cough* Anyway...it'd never happen. I'm _way_ too emotional. (Oh, and I've had a mild warning or two...I don't know if those count against me? Either way.)

Plus, if I were moderator, anyone who breaks the "Who has it worse?" or "personal attack" rules would get two strikes and then would be permabanned. (If you can't understand such simple rules after the first warning, IMO you don't deserve another chance.) I imagine I would start getting death threats on my page quite quickly. (Only since my PMs are turned off.)

I do try hard to err on the side of caution when it comes to reporting problem posts, but all that means is that there are lots of posts I feel should be reported but aren't. And I can't keep a level head whatsoever. I take any little slight so personally. There are some users here I know who are past moderators, and they're very sweet-natured people, and I still can't see how they managed it as long as they did without it consuming them.

Definitely _not_ a job for somebody who wants to stay on everyone's good side, like I wish I could (but fail at miserably :blank ).


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it would be pretty interesting, yes I would do it. I'm not on here nearly enough but things have been hard in my day-to-day life so doing some forum/online-based community modding would be good for me.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

No, but I couldn't be one anyway, since I've had temporary bans before.

But I would be biased. There are certain users I don't like, and I would definitely be harsher on warnings with them than the users I do like.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I would do it, but there are too many different parts of the forum to keep checking to make sure everyone is behaving themselves. I don't think I would be very good at it, and I would feel bad if I had to ban someone I like.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd ban everyone just for LOL.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Been there.
I was one for over six years.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Hell no. I'd be horrible.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

What does TenYears look like to you???

Does he look like a moderator?

Then why are you tryin to **** him like a moderator???

Say "what"...

Say "what?" again motherf.....

click' click' *BOOM*


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Nope. They wouldn't give me the job anyway. Though ironically, I'll be a pretty good mod because I won't close entire threads and ruin everyone's time because of "conflicts" or "who has it worse", but instead I will delete individual posts.

And I'd try to do something about the 50 posts cap limit.

And if some user asks me why his or her thread got deleted, I won't ignore them. I'll give them an answer.

And to mods reading this, no I don't hate you. I'm just mentioning things I would do differently. No hate.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

OT but...



truant said:


>


That monkey in the big puffy coat is in this GIF!  *is perplexed*


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Sure, but I'd probably suck at it, lol


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Just speculation, but I think part of the current difficulties is that having few mods atm makes it harder to attract more, since the workload for each is higher, there are more complaints and mods quit sooner.
If there were maybe 7-8 mods currently, each new one joining wouldn't have as big a responsibility and it would probably not seem as bad or hard a position.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

How did some of you even get your infractions/temp bans while I've never gotten anything of the sort? Am I more well-behaved than I thought I was?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

scooby said:


> How did some of you even get your infractions/temp bans while I've never gotten anything of the sort? Am I more well-behaved than I thought I was?


ive been warned for sweary words


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I once got promoted to moderator on a semi-popular twitch channel, and it was too much work, so I could only imagine how much work moderating a forum would be. And thus the answer would have to be "no."


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Too much work.
Everybody hates me.

No thanks.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

If it were a non profit support forum I might do it, but as it stands, nope. Nothing wrong with making money off the place, but a little much to expect moderators to volunteer for free.

That some do volunteer is great, but I feel the forum owners are taking advantage of them.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would consider it if asked, but I'd probably end up turning them down due to the amount of work that the Moderators must have to do. I'd rather just post.

I've never been asked to Moderate any forum.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Nope. I have enough responsibility at home.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

scooby said:


> How did some of you even get your infractions/temp bans while I've never gotten anything of the sort? Am I more well-behaved than I thought I was?


I could never be a mod because you need no or few infractions. I had one in my first week on here. Some woman said she knew a couple of 40 yo virgin guys who had found gfs and gotten married. I said 'did the women have humps or something?" INFRACTION - INSENSITIVE. Then I got banned for calling someone a substance abuser after he ordered a bunch of research chemicals online and was chugging them like candy - and offering to sell them to other people.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure, why not? :stu


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

They'd never give me the position xD 

Well I wouldn't mind it but I wouldn't because 

I'm rational and don't see the point of banning a human

And claiming my rules r correct.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

nubly said:


> No. People are ungrateful towards mods.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mods r ungrateful of people

It's like saying to me I should respect the government by kissing it's ...

_[Staff Edit]_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Aside from advertisement spam, I don't seem to notice many infractions. Maybe I just don't go to the right forums often enough. Unless a topic catches my eye, I don't visit the Frustration or Society and Culture forums that often.

Do the moderators here find most of the infractions themselves or rely more on the report button?

Have thought about asking about being a moderator, but I probably never will


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yes though my chances are 0


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Why would i want to be a school hall monitor or a mall cop?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

They wouldn't let me lol, but I'd do it. Seems fun.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll ban everyone.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

you'd all be banned forever


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

East said:


> you'd all be banned forever


East for mod 2016 ...I'd be proud to be banned by u..


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Only if I wouldn't have to do anything.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe. Not sure I could handle the stress, or if I could play the balance of complainers vs *****holes, or withstand the hostility.

And I wouldn't like that I'd have to walk on eggshells in all my posts.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

DiscardYourFear said:


> This guy gets it.
> This place doesn't need a moderator. This is like group therapy.
> This place needs a* therapist* to mediate.


Exactly.. The moderation around here is generally worse than if we had none at all, especially for a forum people are supposedly going to help discuss stuff that frustrates them or annoys them to the point most are taking seriously strong medication to deal with it.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Hell yes!:whip

No, not really. Too much mental illness on SAS. Couldn't do it.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I probably could at this point in my life. Though I also realize it can be stressful for something I tend to use as a way to pass time and talk with others.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Since having to immerse yourself in every conflict that takes place in this forum, and formulate a fair judgment, all for free, is a pain the ***... no thank you.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Totally.

I'd purge the butthurt from this forum


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Nope. Moderated a forum approximately the size of SAS for a few years. It was not fun. I'm too sensitive and good looking to be a moderator. You know how it is.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Charmeleon said:


> Totally.
> 
> I'd purge the butthurt from this forum


Charmeleon we meet again, whats up with all the transforming ..?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Charmeleon we meet again, whats up with all the transforming ..?


sorry but i don't know what you're talking about guy :/

[Staff Edit]


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Charmeleon said:


> sorry but i don't know what you're talking about guy :/
> 
> [Staff Edit]


Ha


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

They can't afford me, lol.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Charmeleon we meet again, whats up with all the transforming ..?


He's an imposter


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Charmander said:


> He's an imposter


Yes but he's ultimately very cool if he just be's his self .. :/


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Charmander said:


> He's an imposter


Wh-Why would you say that! I'm no such thing!!!



blue2 said:


> Yes but he's ultimately very cool if he just be's his self .. :/


Still don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Sure, how hard could it be?


----------

